# Timely filing for Medicare Advantage



## andrewbetterton (Jun 7, 2012)

Has CMS or any other part of the Federal Government published rules for Medicare Advantage plans regarding timely submission of claims, corrected claims, or appeals? With respect to non-contracted providers, are Medicare Advantage plans obliged to follow the same timely filing limits as regular Medicare Part B? I looked through both the CFR section on Medicare Advantage and the CMS Manual chapter on MA plans and didn't find anything.


----------



## drakena74 (Jun 8, 2012)

andrewbetterton said:


> Has CMS or any other part of the Federal Government published rules for Medicare Advantage plans regarding timely submission of claims, corrected claims, or appeals? With respect to non-contracted providers, are Medicare Advantage plans obliged to follow the same timely filing limits as regular Medicare Part B? I looked through both the CFR section on Medicare Advantage and the CMS Manual chapter on MA plans and didn't find anything.


I would contact the carrier and find out if timely filing follows Medicare guidelines or the carriers guidelines.


----------

